# Guy issues..duh



## Djoee05 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm almost 100% sure I'm not the only one out there with this "problem" but there are.. well a few guys that flirt with me and are interested by me but I don't care about them and none of them interest me. And then, there's this guy that I like that said he wanted to know me better and see me more often (and then proceeded to kiss me) but now he almost ignore me I thought he would end the cycle of " I could get any guys except the one I want " but hey I'm not sad, it means he was not the one. But am I the only one who have the impression that any guys I wouldn't like flirt with me and the one(s) I like ignore me. It's just frustrating


----------



## Darla (Jul 14, 2010)

Maybe sometimes guys tend to ignore the ones they see the most. Or they don't see all sides of you.


----------



## Ingrid (Jul 14, 2010)

UGH yeah it happens. Boys are confusing and frustrating. You know what I hate the most? is that when they show that they are interested in you, they ask you for your contact info or phone number, but they don't try to call you afterward. Guys are weird sometimes.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jul 15, 2010)

This Used to happen to me a lot when i was younger. It was not that the people i liked didnt like me as much as it was that someone liking me was a HUGE turn off.

For me it was the part about wanting what you cant have and knowing i cold have the guys that did like me made me not like them.

I did eventually out grow them though.

That being said i still have the issue where i sometimes like someone but they do not like me back. It is just part of life, but keep your head up when the time is right you will meet someone you like and who likes you back


----------



## Tyari (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes honey! Ugh, guys are so lame sometimes!


----------



## Karren (Jul 15, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes honey! Ugh, guys are so lame sometimes! Sometimes? Most of the time.. I should know! Lol. I'd ingore all of them if I were you...


----------



## Djoee05 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm glad you girls all agree with me haha! I'm young and it doesn't botter me so much, it's frustrating, yes, but I have more than enough time to find someone.

And after that they say that girls are complicated and that they don't know what they want.. PFF


----------

